# Happy Birthday Brad Green!



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Hope it is the best!


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

Happy Birthday To BG
Have A Good One


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## Bloodhound (Oct 16, 2007)

Have a great Birthday!!


----------



## sharpobject (May 7, 2008)

Happy Birthday !!


----------



## ScareShack (May 26, 2006)

Have a Happy Birthday !


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)




----------



## Brad Green (Jul 29, 2004)

Thanks everyone, I really appreciate the thoughts...now, if we could do something about that annoying age counter in the upper right corner.......


----------



## Lagrousome (Apr 12, 2007)

Aged to perfection?
Happy Birthday Brad!


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

Aged like a fine wine
Happy Horror Day


----------



## HalloweenRick (Nov 25, 2005)

Happy Birthday Brad!


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Happy Birthday Mr. Green (Have to show proper respect to my elders.


----------



## Brad Green (Jul 29, 2004)

OK Spooky1, now that's just cold!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Brad Green said:


> OK Spooky1, now that's just cold!


Don't let him fool you, he LOVES older people

Happy belated birthday, and many more, young man:jol:


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Happy Birthday to ya!!!!!!


----------



## PrettyGhoul (Oct 7, 2005)

*Happy Belated Birthday Brad. I hope you enjoyed a wonderful day!!*


----------

